# pics. from pheseant hunting



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

this years hunting wasnt that good, the cattle were in the land and really ruined the pheasent habbitat the birds were running bad but we did ending up getting a few (these pics were taken after the 1st walk)-mollie the 8 month old pups 1st time out...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice pics Kevin!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice pics!!! It's a Great feeling with a new dog, Enjoy! :beer:


----------

